# Please help me with my puppy who has turned into a little monster today



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello! I had to join the forum just to get some advice about my new puppy. He is an 11 week old Jack Russell (1/4) X Chihuahua (3/4) and I got him Saturday, never having owned a dog in my life. I have taken some time off work to get to know him and this has been going quite well until today when he's been a bit of a pain in the a*se. My partner's not been a huge help so I'm doing this rather daunting task by myself. I read the books, I read the internet (not all of it obviously) and stressed myself out with all the conflicting information. Everybody keeps telling me that chihuahuas are snappy and yappy and are generally down on them. The puppy is soooo affectionate that I thought he would never get snappy - how wrong I was!! I have been doing the socialising thing - I have taken him to town, the park, meeting people at work and my partner's work, near a busy road, the ducks, children, babies etc etc (holding him most of the time until his 2nd jab has taken full effect next week). I was initially skeptical about the pup as he was from some dodgy breeder who gave me two different dates of birth (initially led to believe he was younger) but I saw the mum (or what was allegedly the mum!!) and was confident that she was a sound, mild mannered doggie so took him on. Today I feel overwhelmed with him. I took him to meet my friend's Staffie who is all up to date with her jabs and I think it may have been a bit too much for him. He was up for playing games with her but at points seemed a bit scared. He yapped and growled a lot and I couldn't tell if it was in fear or play?? He was getting very excited but at other times looked a bit scrappy. When he got back home he started yapping when we were playing games which he hasn't done before. He has started to snap with his teeth when we play and to be honest I was scared I was going to get a bite earlier. I took him out in the garden on the lead and he went berserk, jumping up and snapping. Is he getting more confident?? Is it normal "puppy playing" behaviour?? Are chis just horrible little dogs?? He seems OK with me when we're not playing or he's on the lead although he occasionally now starts screwing his face up totally unprovoked like he's going to bite if I go to stroke him. I am trying my best to be "alpha dog" - I have ignored his wimpering, he has been on the lead when I'm cooking in the kitchen, he goes in his crate every night in the lounge, I feed him only at meal times, I've started teaching him "come" but not confident with any other commands yet. Toilet training's OK although he poos every night in the crate. The cats also despise him and I'm trying to manage them as well as another stupid cat that comes in the house uninvited which is stressing one of our cats out and she now has a UTI. Gah, HELP!!!!!

Oh and I've also just remembered that he's chewing his own leg sometimes, which seems a bit disturbed to me. And he has plenty of toys!!!


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Also he's massively humping one of his poor teddies - isn't he a bit young?? He's rampant!!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I think he's just being a pup...we picked ours up on Sunday he was a little dream, up till tonight.... he has been a bleeding nightmare  biting and running around like a loon:001_smile:

it's not a full moon is it :lol: :lol:

he try's to hump me and he is only 8 week old :blink:

juliex


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jubbly said:


> Also he's massively humping one of his poor teddies - isn't he a bit young?? He's rampant!!!!


LOL - don't worry pups do this it's perfectly normal.
Just interupt the behaviour by distracting his attention onto something else, such as another toy or do alittle bit of reward based training.

I recomend Gwen Baileys - Perfect Puppy
The Perfect Puppy: Britain&#39;s Number One Puppy Care Book: Amazon.co.uk: Gwen Bailey: Books
Next sign Your self up to a local reward based training puppy class.

Your puppy is displaying normal puppy behaviour 

1st I'd have the puppy crate by my bed so when he woke to go to the toilet I waould hear and be able to take him out to the toilet - no talking, no eye contact, no fuss - and return him to his crarte, at this age he's to young and small to hold all night. Once he can hold all night you can move the crate to the lounge.

With the snaping and nipping I'd yelp as if he's hurt you and move away from him, dropping a toy that is suitable for him to chew - he'll quickly learn that if he nips etc that play stops.

Don't worry no matter what we read the reality of owning a pup can be very overwhelming - most of us have felt the way you feel now.
Be consistant and calm and you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Phew, thanks, that set my mind at rest .

I have the puppy book and I have read it about 3 times cover from cover and find it makes me feel even more overwhelmed!! I booked him into a class to start tonight but a) I don't have any more than a quid to my name and it's £4.50 (seriously skint) and b) I thought it might be too much for him after meeting the Staffie today. Rubbish. I was really looking forward to that but hopefully he will be able to join from next week and that will help.

He's currently going totally ape and attacking the duvet and fleecy cover on the sofa (thought he might want to go to sleep so put him up here). When 
ever I go near him he snaps his teeth at me but I think it's because he's in playing mode. I think it's just that I'm not used to dogs and it makes me a bit nervous (and such a tiny thing as well, Lord knows what I'd be like with a big dog!!). He's been so sweet up to now and now I feel that I might not be able to trust him


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine was mouthy for a while and as he was my first dog I was a bit scared. He is fantastic now and even got through to the finals of a TV show. It is hard at first, but does get better.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I forgot to mention - the puppy wall of death 
Both my 2 used to have a mad 1/2 hour late evening - they would charge around the house bouncing off the walls barking and biting at everything 
Again perfectly normal.

Puppy classes will be great - not just for teaching commands, but also for support from the intructor and other puppy owners.

What food is he on? A food with a lot of additives etc can make the puppy more hyper.


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

He was on yukky Pedigree puppy meat when I picked him up. He has a tiny bit of that now mixed in with mega expensive Royal Canin made especially for puppy mini dogs. I aim to get him off the meat entirely in a few weeks although have tonnes of the stuff as he doesn't eat much, being so dinky!!

Just because he knew he was testing my patience today he has just come and cuddled up to me and fallen asleep on my arm. D'awwwwww........ He's going out for his last run around of the day in a mo then into the dreaded crate.

And as for moving the crate upstairs, he started off there for 2 nights but we just couldn't stand it any longer as my boyfriend has to get up for work (and me from next week) and the vet said to put it downstairs. He howled all night initially but he's getting better now. I think he holds it in until early morning and I'm asleep by then so don't wake up to let him out. I just clean the poo each morning but it's not very nice for him to sit in the poo-ey crate until then.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You could set an alarm to get down and let him out. I'm a softy and mine sleeps on my bed at night.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done for switching his food over.
I would set your alarm nice and early and get up to take him out to the toilet, it won't be for long and it'll really help him and like you say it's not nice for him to be in a mucky bed.

Glad to hear he's all snuggly now - all that charging about must of worn him out 

What's his name?
And where are the photo's? - din't you know it's compulsory to post photo's of cute puppies on the forum


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehee, I thought that he was my signature piccie but perhaps I haven't put enough posts on to have a picture?? Not very technologically competent me!! I shall attempt to put an attachment on. Currently he is settled in his crate as I have phone calls to make so he has had to go in there. After a few minutes of ignored whining, he has been an angel . And I've made sure today to stuff a toy in his mouth when he gets "bitey". Fingers crossed seems to be working thus far. However, he has poo-ed in the lounge once already. Ah well, it will come together eventually....! This is exhausting!!!


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> You could set an alarm to get down and let him out. I'm a softy and mine sleeps on my bed at night.


Gah, really?? I did on a couple of occasions when we first had him take him out to toilet and then, being totally knackered, took him up to cuddle with me in bed whilst I slept a bit longer and I do fall asleep with him on the sofa sometimes but I was informed that letting them on the bed is a bad habit and besides, the cats are on there and it'll end up as some sort of animal pile!!!! So in the lounge he goes....poor Taco.....


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/170983-hello-everybody-waves.html


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubbly said:


> Also he's massively humping one of his poor teddies - isn't he a bit young?? He's rampant!!!!


I'm so sorry about the problems you are having.  Stay strong though and don't give up, it will get better, I promise! 

The humping is merely a sign of dominance and has nothing to do with sexualised behaviour. Some female dogs even hump male dogs from behind (which clearly doesn't work ) as a sign of dominance.


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubbly said:


> He has started to snap with his teeth when we play and to be honest I was scared I was going to get a bite earlier. I took him out in the garden on the lead and he went berserk, jumping up and snapping. Is he getting more confident??


I would advise you to stop any attempts of biting right away as this behaviour can get worse if he gets older and stronger if not stopped. I know it is very scary when your dog tries to bite you and the first reaction is always to pull back but please try not to. Just remain with your hand there and touch him once on his neck as this is what dogs naturally would do to stop an unwanted behaviour. If you are afraid of getting bit then put a glove or oven mitt on to protect your hand and give you confidence.

I hope this helps!  Good luck and as you said: "Remain the alpha dog!"


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jubbly said:


> Heehee, I thought that he was my signature piccie but perhaps I haven't put enough posts on to have a picture?? Not very technologically competent me!! I shall attempt to put an attachment on. Currently he is settled in his crate as I have phone calls to make so he has had to go in there. After a few minutes of ignored whining, he has been an angel . And I've made sure today to stuff a toy in his mouth when he gets "bitey". Fingers crossed seems to be working thus far. However, he has poo-ed in the lounge once already. Ah well, it will come together eventually....! This is exhausting!!!


He's gorgeous 
At this age I'd recomend taking him out to the toilet every hour PLUS whenever he wakes, eats, drinks, stops play or looks like he's sniffing/circling. Toilet training is pretty much 27/4 for the first week or so. After a while you'll get a sense of his routine and be able to take him out less and as he grows he'll be able to hold longer. When he goes outside praise like mad and when there's been an accident don't blame him I alawys used to say my dogs never had accidents I just wasn't paying enough attention 
Good to here you are having some success with the nipping - well done and keep up the good work, sounds like you are going to have a good life together.


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Aw thanks Fleur . I've been pretty on it with the toilet training generally, or at least in the daytime. He usually goes outside now as I'm putting him out in the garden all the time so I'm not sure what happened with that random poo earlier. He did one in the car yesterday but he had been in there a while as I was driving back from my friend's. I never punish him for it - they're only tiny anyway!! However, I sometimes think he is made of the devil - the noises that were just coming out of him when I crated him a few minutes ago, OMG. He's settled now. The cat has been making devil noises at him as well so it's a bit like The Exorcist here today. The biting's not so bad, he's been better and he hasn't yapped either so I'm wondering whether it was the over-excitement of the Staffie yesterday that got him worked up?? I just carried him round town though and he was struggling to get free and was being a right little monkey. He may look cute but he got a mouse earlier that the cats had killed and just WOULD NOT let go and was trying to crunch it and swallow it. I did get a bit cross then and whipped it outta his mouth with a stern telling off :nono:.

I have got someone to call me back re a puppy party. It's not training but it is at least free so can get him to meet other dogs ASAP and maybe get some advice. Might take him to see the rough collies next door later.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I dont feel the part that says 'he screws up his face when you go to stroke him' is normal puppy behavior. None of my dogs have ever done that!

Being mouthy is normal, but you just have to not allow them to mouth or bite you, when he does either say 'NO' and get up and ignore him for a minute, or yelp loudly and ignore him for a minute (different ones work on different pups, one of mine found it more exciting to bite me if i yelped!!) so i had to use a firm no instead.

Also your not still carrying him about are you? ive noticed alot of small dog owners carrying their dogs everywhere! it just gives them the sense of literally being above everyone else. so dont pick him up unless you absolutely have to


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes I am still carrying him around a lot as his 2nd jab was less than a week ago and this is what the book recommended when they're not fully protected but I aim to not carry very much after Tuesday (he wriggles free anyway as he's so excited). Having said that he's so tiny I'm not sure he will be able to keep up with an entire walk and might have to be picked up at some point. But he did manage an excellent walk on the lead to the post box and back earlier, entirely redeeming himself. I gave him 8/10. I will speak to the puppy party woman about the screwy face thing although it did seem to be mainly yesterday and he's not been bad today...?


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Put something fairly worthless (old t-shirt etc.) that you've slept in or worn and not washed into the crate with him. Having your smell near should help. The crate may be too big, meaning he can poop on one side and sleep on the other. When they're so little they really don't need much room in there, enough to lie down and turn around getting comfy. Some crates come with a divider and if your does you should us it. You could also make your own with some cardboard or a box (and then perhaps wake up to it having been chewed lol). Make sure there is lots to occupy him in his crate.

Whenever you approach your young puppy always have something in one hand, a stuffed toy, a hand towel, something soft so that if it's biting he's after he'll have something other than your hand. When their milk teeth start falling out they need to chew. You could even wet a clean washcloth and stick it in the freezer, it would be nice on his gums.

Okay, now where's the pictures?


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Jubbly said:


> Yes I am still carrying him around a lot as his 2nd jab was less than a week ago and this is what the book recommended when they're not fully protected but I aim to not carry very much after Tuesday (he wriggles free anyway as he's so excited). Having said that he's so tiny I'm not sure he will be able to keep up with an entire walk and might have to be picked up at some point. But he did manage an excellent walk on the lead to the post box and back earlier, entirely redeeming himself. I gave him 8/10. I will speak to the puppy party woman about the screwy face thing although it did seem to be mainly yesterday and he's not been bad today...?


Thats good! dont carry him if you can help it. Dont overly worry about him screwing his face up, is he baring his teeth when he does it? im sure chi's are not all horrible little snappy things...i think its usually the owners that 'baby' them because they are so small! Let him be a dog and im sure he'll be just fine


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Just want to add - don't forget what dog you've got, JRT x Chi, both bred to be ratters. So he needs to kill things, obviously you don't have to take him ratting, but play appropriate games with him so he can get his frustrations out on them, get a ragger and get him to chase it around, let him catch it and rip it up (supervised obviously). I'd recommend getting a clicker and training him that way, by teaching him to use his mind you'll be able to tire him out that way as well as physically. I think the humping is just frustration, at that age it's unlikely to be sexual, and it's not dominance. Dog's have limited motor patterns, even less so at that age, humping is a displacement activity, get him playing breed appropriate games and it might settle, just direct him onto an appropriate game or chew when he does it.
With the other dog he was probably a bit overwhelmed - remember all he's probably met so far are other jack x chi's so something like a staff is completely alien to him although it's still a dog. Try to get him onto a training/socialisation class so he can meet as many dogs as possible, and make sure every opportunity is a positive one. Does your vet do puppy parties? I offer free ones at my practice and i've had quite a few nervous chi's come in recently, after a few weeks of positive socialisation they're different dogs and lovely little dogs now.


----------



## Sunshine's Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank the heavens for this thread , this is exactly what we have been going through with Sunshine this past few days , overwhelming isnt the word I have to admit its completely disheartening , at times I feel like Im failing quite spectacularly  

He has started weeing a bit outside on his leash and then he becomes monster dog , growling jumping nipping in quite an aggressive way ( which yes is scary , as we are inexperienced too ) I brought him in tonight after a brief outing which ended up with him being so naughty I just brought him in as he wasnt weeing and the monster humped my arm with gleeful abandon ! 

I think we just gotta persevere and after reading this thread just happy to know that this kind of stuff just happens 

Thank you !


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunshine's Dad said:


> Thank the heavens for this thread , this is exactly what we have been going through with Sunshine this past few days , overwhelming isnt the word I have to admit its completely disheartening , at times I feel like Im failing quite spectacularly
> 
> He has started weeing a bit outside on his leash and then he becomes monster dog , growling jumping nipping in quite an aggressive way ( which yes is scary , as we are inexperienced too ) I brought him in tonight after a brief outing which ended up with him being so naughty I just brought him in as he wasnt weeing and the monster humped my arm with gleeful abandon !
> 
> ...


Sorry Sunshine's dad but your post made me giggle!! They are little monsters aren't they?? I too feel like I'm failing spectacularly and not only that but the amount of inconsistent information you are given makes me want to cry! Sadly the little b*gger refuses point blank to go outside in the rain for toilet today so he has done 3 poos and numerous wees on the carpet although we have managed to get a tissue under the poo each time *yuk*.

The lady from the puppy class is calling back but I have scraped together the money to take him to training class this week as he doesn't seem to get the lead anymore (despite being awesome the other day). Sometimes he starts jumping up and down whilst on it?!!

Thanks for everyone's advice. He has a tiny crate already as it was my old cat's wire basket and we remember to put a hot water bottle and a T-shirt in it with him as well as a couple of toys (plus he likes chewing the bath mat I put at the bottom for him). He gets an alarm clock on the top and a blankie to darken it as well so I don't think the crate itself is a problem however putting something in the freezer for his teeth is a fabulous idea thanks .

Oh, and what's a ragger?? And what would breed appropriate play be?? We do tug-of-war and chasing balls, including football with a small ball, and he loves shaking shoes/teddies/rope. I'm hoping the humping isn't because he's not being stimulated enough - we do make sure to play with him a lot and take him lots of new places.

He met 2 more dogs this weekend (one JRT/Yorkie and one Cocker/Springer spaniel) but that didn't go so well and I'm more keen to get him to meet more his own size. Having said that, despite saying he can get snappy, he met TONNES of people yesterday and was a perfect angel with all of them, including a number of children of all ages. The bitey behaviour only happens when he's playing so that's a "good" sign right??


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Okay, now where's the pictures?


Pictures at top of page 2


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jubbly said:


> Sorry Sunshine's dad but your post made me giggle!! They are little monsters aren't they?? I too feel like I'm failing spectacularly and not only that but the amount of inconsistent information you are given makes me want to cry! Sadly the little b*gger refuses point blank to go outside in the rain for toilet today so he has done 3 poos and numerous wees on the carpet although we have managed to get a tissue under the poo each time *yuk*.
> 
> The lady from the puppy class is calling back but I have scraped together the money to take him to training class this week as he doesn't seem to get the lead anymore (despite being awesome the other day). Sometimes he starts jumping up and down whilst on it?!!
> 
> ...


My only word of advice here is...if you will not find it acceptable for an adult dog to destroy your new shoes then don't let the pup play with old ones...they won't know the difference between an old trainer and brand new Jimmy Choo (I wish ).

And as for the rain; sounds harsh but I got my pup in the middle of December in all that snow / rain / horrible weather and we just went out regardless; it has paid off as he will go out in anything now - see 'I am a mad dog lady...' In Dog Chat for evidence .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't let the pup get away with not going out in the rain - invest in a big golfing umbrella and a decent rain coat.
And no matter what puppy eyes you get or how pathetic they look - stay strong and wait it out.
I remember staning in the rain for 1/2 an hour at a time until Lilly worked out the quicker she performed the faster she got back in for play time 
If she didn't go I would pop her back in her crate for 2 minutes (no longer) and try again - it only took a few days to work it all out.


However my friends dog has an impressive way of getting out of wee-ing in the rain - he backs out of his dog flap so the plastic door is covering his back and pee's with the front half of his body still inside


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunshine's Dad said:


> I think we just gotta persevere and after reading this thread just happy to know that this kind of stuff just happens


And ooooooh boy does it just happen...after that first golden week of puppy ownership I remember getting the elbows of my jumpers ripped by something that seemed the size of a guinea pig that could jump up and grab them...Ringo was like some sort of relentless Duracell puppy...every time I moved he was attached to my trousers making terrible growling noises...then as we progressed he turned into a sort of gremlin...walking nicely then crazily attacking the lead just when I thought it was going well...and I just used to cry a lot and wonder why I'd wanted a dog for the whole of my life and then had got this one....

Now he's lovely, and whilst we were consistent and went to puppy training and everything, I think a lot of it is to do with age, and you just have to persevere...although having said he's lovely ... he did run upstairs last week, get some (dirty) knickers that I hadn't put in the washing basket and present them to my OH's friend, who was visiting...  but hey, it can't all be perfect...

Naomi


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Don't let the pup get away with not going out in the rain - invest in a big golfing umbrella and a decent rain coat.
> And no matter what puppy eyes you get or how pathetic they look - stay strong and wait it out. I remember staning in the rain for 1/2 an hour at a time until Lilly worked out the quicker she performed the faster she got back in for play time . If she didn't go I would pop her back in her crate for 2 minutes (no longer) and try again - it only took a few days to work it all out.
> 
> However my friends dog has an impressive way of getting out of wee-ing in the rain - he backs out of his dog flap so the plastic door is covering his back and pee's with the front half of his body still inside


That's brilliant - how ingenious!! Yes, Taco needed a wee a while ago and before I saw everyone's responses I decided that I had to be tough so took him outside and closed the door (he can't reach the cat flap yet) and he went outside. He seemed happier as he was back home anyway (he didn't want to go out at my mum's). We played a bit of footie and he had some dinner . I know I have a big golfing umbrella somewhere so shall dig that out for the showers and my wellies are all ready by the door...

I'd never thought playing with old slippers would be bad even though it seems kinda obvious now . He is picking up more and more toys from people I know - my mum bought him a sort of tunnel thing this weekend that he loves!! What sort of things can I do to stimulate his mind more at this age and when he has the concentration of an 8 year old with ADHD??


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Now he's lovely, and whilst we were consistent and went to puppy training and everything, I think a lot of it is to do with age, and you just have to persevere...although having said he's lovely ... he did run upstairs last week, get some (dirty) knickers that I hadn't put in the washing basket and present them to my OH's friend, who was visiting...  but hey, it can't all be perfect...
> 
> Naomi


Heehee!! Taco ran in after me to the bathroom earlier and ran off with a pair of my dirty pants too!! He only showed them to my boyfriend though and he was fairly unimpressed...


----------

